# b&w contact sheet in color darkroom?



## DIRT (Aug 26, 2005)

Question:  Can I make a contact sheet of b&w negs with a color darkroom?  I figured I might be able to if I dis-engage the filter pack but what about the paper?


----------



## terri (Aug 26, 2005)

What do you mean by a color darkroom? Are you referring to the enlarger, or something else?


----------



## DIRT (Aug 26, 2005)

yeah,  color enlarger and ra4 process paper.


----------



## terri (Aug 26, 2005)

I'd use regular B&W darkroom paper. I have a color enlarger and start with no filtration, or maybe just a bump of magenta for contrast. Should be fine.


----------



## DIRT (Aug 26, 2005)

You see terri... Im being lazy here and dont feel like setting up the b&w stuff.  thanks.


----------



## darin3200 (Aug 26, 2005)

Just setup the contact sheet and flip the room lights on for a second


----------



## terri (Aug 26, 2005)

DIRT said:
			
		

> You see terri... Im being lazy here and dont feel like setting up the b&w stuff. thanks.


 Well, now we're getting somewhere. Lazycat.  

No one helps a lazy photographer, Dirt. :meh: It's not good form.


----------



## ksmattfish (Aug 26, 2005)

He doesn't have the BW chems mixed/set up.

Sure you can make a contact sheet from BW negs on ra4 paper.  I don't know how close you'll be able to get it to neutral BW, but you'll be able to see the images.  There are (maybe were?) ra4 papers that are for printing BW.  Sandwiching the BW negs with some orange color film base may help.


----------

